# Real-life Vacuum Line diagram needed



## xaeryan (Mar 3, 2003)

I have the basic VW diagram that shows what hoses go to where, but I'm looking for something that shows where they are *run *from the factory for neatness/packaging, as it appears mine have been ... well, the placement has been butchered.
I came across a How-To at one point where someone was putting vacuum lines on what appeared to be a stripped down and freshly painted engine bay, but I didn't bookmark it.  Anyone have the link to that one or another similar one that shows where to run the lines?
ETKA doesn't show the proper lengths for each hose on the ALH vacuum diagram either. :-\


----------



## OttoSchultz (Apr 16, 2004)

There's a write up on TDI club about hose diameter/length, but I don't think it gets specific as to how long each individual line should be.

Most of the lines run along and behind the air intake tubes and on the firewall, since that's where most of the things that need vacuum are. Do you have an intact EGR system?

I found these in the tdiclub photos section just by searching "vacuum".

This might be the most helpful:


----------



## xaeryan (Mar 3, 2003)

Those pics should be most helpful. EGR system is intact (and looks brand new inside and out - was replaced 30k ago). It seems that most of my lines are floating about, unclipped. In fact, there is a third solenoid near the EGR (depicted as #1 above - for the throttle plate?) that is just hanging off the engine. WTF?
Running lines poorly, whether vacuum, electrical, or other, is a pet peeve of mine.


----------



## OttoSchultz (Apr 16, 2004)

You're close, but don't call it the throttle plate--you'll wind up getting flamed. That's the control solenoid for the Anti-Shudder Valve. It closes for a second or two whenyoy turn the key off to help stop the engine more quickly. If you replace the vac lines, be really careful with the ASV: the nipple/hose barb gets real brittle over the years and is easy to snap off. It's an easy fix. Just use a small piece of WD-40 hose as a "splint" and super glue the nipple back on.

There are several clips that should be holding the lines down and together, but they're also easy to break and lose. You might be able to get some generic clips at NAPA, Autozone, etc.


----------



## xaeryan (Mar 3, 2003)

Replaced all vacuum lines without breaking anything! Swapped the N18 and N75 while I was at it, but didn't have a chance to take it for a ride.
Yeah, I knew that diesels don't have a throttle body, but just thought that was an idle control valve of some sort. Thanks for pointing me straight and all the help.


----------

